# repairing swelled areas on masonite cabs



## ohpoppy10 (Jan 2, 2011)

My kitchen cabinets are painted white (enamel I think). I sanded them and made a perfect smooth surface. When I apply primer, paint or anything..the exposed paper swells up creating a raised area (bump) which when ever I make flat again comes back. Is there a sealer that doesn't cause swelling so I can spray on a nice enamal finish. It's frustrating. I considered polyester resin that may soak deep inside so the bump could be flattened leaving a deep sealed area..there must be some better way, Thanks, Bob


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

What kind of primer did you use?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

You see alot of this on masonite panels that are exposed to moisture. Garage doors are inherently famous for it as are cabinet doors that set directly under the sink or next to a diswasher - opening the door of the dw and allowing the "steam" to escape. Unfortunatley there aren't any real solutions that last long term. Sand the areas down, as you have done, apply a quick drying oil based primer - it may take more than one coat, lightly sand. You'll probably see more swelling of the open masonite, so you'll probably have to blend in the area with a spackle or compound. Prime again once you have the area sanded smooth, and apply your paint. You may want to consider using a poly clear over the paint once it's cured for some added protection. Your other option is to get new doors/drawer fronts made from something other than masonite though it would cost more.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Garage doors are inherently famous for it


If my memory serves me, there was a class action suit related to the masonite garage doors. Every single one I ever saw had the swelling. :yes:


----------



## ohpoppy10 (Jan 2, 2011)

*i tried*

I tried using automotive sandable primer in a spray can (lac. base). Dusted it on but still it swelled. Seems any liquid causes swelling. these cabinets are 16 years old and held up pretty good. When they were newly made..how did the cabinet maker prepare the surface to seal it. It was machined with beveled edges so he had to use some techique to seal the surface. Looked everywhere on the web. Is there a paste or powder that seals and will allow paint to stick. Maybe a special wax???


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Maybe try spraying a white lacquer. Dries fast enough that it may not soak into the Masonite.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

